# Proctor Townsend



## Phil40soon (Jan 15, 2005)

yes, i'm a lurker -- last post was months ago... anyway, i thought i'd canvass for feedback on the above captioned frame. I've ordered a new build at my LBS. My man Ed at Vitasport Cycles is putting it together. I will miss Ed when I move to the East Coast in a couple of weeks. I've found him to be honest, gracious and patient with my dumb questions and maoevering to get a deal... Ed is a wizard, but doesn't give deals. On Ed: one man shop, rides a Full Record DeRosa Protos, listens to classica/world music on public (and what sounds like shortwave) radio, has quite a collection of old stock parts and vintage posters, eats his lunch in the shop every day, is an excellent wit,... and he's about 70 but could likely kick my butt on a hill climb. 

On the new bike: the frame is a NOS Proctor Townsend, made in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada. Made with 531 tubing and I believe Cinelli lugs. Fork ends are Campag. It's the colour of an airport fire truck.

My components of choice: complete NOS Zeus pista gruppo -- 46x17. Don't know the model but I will post when it's ready. 3TTT bar, stem, Chorus headset (although I can opt for a Zeus to match). Brand spanking NOS Zeus levers with the freshest hoods you can imagine. 3TTT sprint saddle in black suede. NOS Mavic GP4 tubulars with Tufos.

I think it will look sharp and feel a considerable bit tighter than my previous two fixers that I put together myself with Ed's help on the wheels.

If you know anything about Proctors, let's hear it. Any guesses on price?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I've never heard of a Proctor but I can't wait to see it...It sounds very cool


----------



## Phil40soon (Jan 15, 2005)

*Proctor build complete*

Ed at Vitasport built a very tight, smooth-as-butter ride that I will be enjoying for a long time. As soon as I took the pictures, I disassembled and packed it for travel. Can't wait to get it on the road in my new locale.

Zeus Pista drilled ring (46). Zeuss 170 road cranks; 18 Miche cog makes a pretty easy ride. Zeus Pista BB makes for very slight chain ring clearance against the chainstay when mounted on the inside of spider. 80mm 3T stem with 3T bar and 3T SL saddle. Levers, hubs, rims... everything... NOS. I'll be keeping an eye out in future for a 3T or Zeus seatpost as well as front caliper to complete the package. Kind of disappointed I didn't go for the Zeus headset available, although I know where it is when I can afford a couple of extras. Had the Chorus lying around.

After two builds of my own, I really appreciate nice tubing and a nicely assembled bike. HAve to shorten the brake cable when I get a chance.


----------



## bushpig (Jun 24, 2006)

I dig Proctors. Any more pics?


----------



## Johnny LaRoux (Jun 29, 2006)

*Another Proctor!!! Cool!*

I came across this thread while doing a search for fixie cranks, of all things.

I'm in the process of building up my old Proctor as a fixie, so it's cool to see another one of the forum. Mine is a "non-Townsend" Proctor, circa approximately 1984, before Brad Proctor partnered with Townsend. As far as I know, he built and sold the bikes out of a bike shop in Edmonton. Even had a racing team at the time. My Dad had a bike built for himself in 1989, all Campy NR and Modolo stuff. Bright red, beautiful!

I still have an old brochure kicking around somewhere...he built a TT model, a touring model, and 2 racing models. I think they were all 531, although one model may have been 753?

Mine is a lugged 531 frame and fork, I've had it for about 12 years, and could never bear to sell it. It really needs new paint, partly because I've never liked the colour, and it's starting to look tired.

Here's a photo of it in it's geared state. I'll post the fixie version once it's built.


----------



## bushpig (Jun 24, 2006)

I wouldn't fixie it but that is just me. There should be a fair number of his track bikes floating around from the Argyle velodrome days.


----------



## Johnny LaRoux (Jun 29, 2006)

*Maybe...*

But I'm not living in Edmonton anymore!

Besides, I want something with road geometry, for longer rides.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow, what a nice bike! Both!!


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

That bike is ginormous.


----------



## Johnny LaRoux (Jun 29, 2006)

*Of course it is...it's owned by a ginormous rider!*



Pablo said:


> That bike is ginormous.


Actually, it's only 62cm c-c, but you're right. It does look big in that photo.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

You don't see many PT's kicking around town anymore. Very rare these days. Those that have them know what they have and treat them very well. Nice bikes.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

To bring this back up...
I got a phone call from a guy yesterday who was looking to get rid of a Colnago from the early 80's. I told him what I thought it was worth. Then he said he had an old Proctor. I said I'm comming to see it! It's in pretty rough shape and needs lots of work, but I should have time over the winter to get it done. It's been sitting for 20 years, what's another few months?


----------



## GeoKrpan (Feb 3, 2008)

That was really smart to get a gear ready bike.


----------



## tashi (Apr 11, 2005)

Since info on Proctor-Townsend Frames is hard to come by I figured I'd jump in with some info and pics.

This thread: https://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?p=8946335&highlight=proctor#post8946335 has some good info from "SixtyFiver", who seems pretty plugged in to bikin' in Edmonton.

This thread has a bit more info: https://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=527764

And here's mine, a filthy $100 UsedVictoria find, set up fixed/singlespeed with an '80's 600 group. 

As purchased:











Now:











Fork crown detail:











I'm not yet sure if it fits, or if I want to keep it fixed, but it sure is a nicely built frame. Long, tapered lugs, reinforcements around the water bottle bosses, unique fork crown, VERY nice (and apparently tough) paint job...


----------



## Superd222 (Jul 27, 2009)

Here's mine - it's for sale...(Mississauga, ON, Canada)

some details:

it's a Classic Custom Built Road Racing Bike from the 80's (1986) - I am the original owner

Price: $850 CDN - or - BEST OFFER

This is a custom built frame - Made in Canada by Brad Proctor 
- Proctor also built track bikes for Olympic Champion Curt Harnett

Frame Size: Large 57.5cm C to C
Tubing: Reynolds 531

Components:

Wheels: Mavic MA-40 Clincher rims, Swiss DT SS spokes, Dura Ace hubs
Tires: Vredestein Fortezza 700x23C

Brakes: Dura Ace
Brake Levers: Shimano 600 Aero

Cranks: Shimano 600 42-52T
Freewheel: Regina CX 14-19T (WITH REMOVAL TOOL)

Derailleurs:
Front: Dura Ace AX
Rear: Dura Ace
Shifters: Suntour Superbe Pro (friction - non-indexed)

Handlebars: 42cm Specialized Criterium Bars (VERY HARD TO FIND NOW)
Stem: Specialized

Seat Post: American Classic Aluminum
Seat: Turbo

Pedals: Look - the original Clipless Pedal !!! (Delta Cleat)

This bike has been maintained very carefully and rides beautifully


----------



## Superd222 (Jul 27, 2009)

A few more pics...


----------



## Superd222 (Jul 27, 2009)

two more...


----------



## Neil_240 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Proctor/Townsend/Moulden???*

Ok I need some help with this frame I have been ride now for a bit. I got it from a co-op and it was hanging out back and just the right size for me. So I grabbed it and built it up and have been riding/loving it. But I have had a few people telling me different stories on the frame. One person told me it is a handmade Moulden frame; another said it was a Proctor frame. There are no decals on the frame just a Reynolds 531 on the seat tube.

The frame has nuvex lugs from what I can tell. Also there is no braze-ons on the frame. The bad part of it is that the hanger was cut off the frame, then it was re-painted.

On the bottom bracket there is a stamp of “72I” I believe it looks like an “I” and not a 1.

If anyone has any suggestion as to where to go or who to contact about finding out more about the frame and/or getting new decals made for it that would be so helpful

And sorry for the super crappy cell phone pictures. I will try for better ones soon.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Neil_240 said:


> Ok I need some help with this frame I have been ride now for a bit. I got it from a co-op and it was hanging out back and just the right size for me. So I grabbed it and built it up and have been riding/loving it. But I have had a few people telling me different stories on the frame. One person told me it is a handmade Moulden frame; another said it was a Proctor frame. There are no decals on the frame just a Reynolds 531 on the seat tube.
> 
> The frame has nuvex lugs from what I can tell. Also there is no braze-ons on the frame. The bad part of it is that the hanger was cut off the frame, then it was re-painted.
> 
> ...


Where are these crappy pics you speak of?


----------



## Neil_240 (Aug 14, 2009)

Sorry I just my computer posted that before I could add the photos. 

Here they are.


----------



## bushpig (Jun 24, 2006)

Not a Moulden.


----------



## Neil_240 (Aug 14, 2009)

okay that rules out one. Any ideas how I could find out if it is a Proctor or Townsend then? And get some decals make up for when the bike gets painted. I'm located in Edmonton But I moved here from Halifax, and I'm not too familiar with the bike scene yet. 

Thanks
Neil


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

I don't think that Jim ever did any lugged work, but I could be wrong. I usually am. I would say it's certainly not a Moulden, likely not a Proctor. The lugs on Proctors are different than your frames. And what makes you think it was repainted? Looks original to me.


----------



## Neil_240 (Aug 14, 2009)

It was just an idea in my head that it might have been striped of all the brazeons, and the hanger. Then repainted, but I too could be wrong on that. 

Still leaves a question of who built this bike. And how I should rebuild it. 

thanks for the info.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Neil_240 said:


> okay that rules out one. Any ideas how I could find out if it is a Proctor or Townsend then? And get some decals make up for when the bike gets painted. I'm located in Edmonton But I moved here from Halifax, and I'm not too familiar with the bike scene yet.
> 
> Thanks
> Neil


Two ways to officially rule out what it's not. Take it to Hardcore Bikes on Whyte. That's where Moulden worked out of. They would be able to confirm what others here already have suggested, that it's not a Moulden.

Second, take it to the Argyle Velodrome some night. There are a few old timers there that seem to know/recall every frame Proctor made. If this is a Proctor it is likely a very early one before he added the partner Townsend name. Original decal may have said T.B. Proctor in white. I really don't think it is a Proctor though. Even very early he was making his own forks, and frames had a bit of poorly done pantographing on them. Mine is one of his early frames and it has very different lugs, some pantographing, 531 fork blades, and braze on's.


----------



## Neil_240 (Aug 14, 2009)

Okay cool. I live a few blocks from Hardcore so I will go there this week. As for the velodrome, I'll have to wait till spring to find people there think. I might be riding on the track with Velocity this summer so I will meet people then. 

Yes of all the Proctor photos I have seen, they have had a Proctor fork. And "Proctor" on the seat stays. 

It could have been built by none of these frame builders. Still I would love to get a new dropout brazed on. I have heard that there is maybe a frame builder in nisku? But I couldn't get his name. I could try it myself, but I would hate to ruin the frame.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Try Pedalhead Roadworks on Whyte and 96th. They have a contact for a frame builder named Stephen Breye. They could hook you up with him for a repair possibly, or tell you if the frame is even worth investing in. He also has access to a pretty decent powder coater at a pretty decent price. Where did you get this frame from anyway?


----------



## Neil_240 (Aug 14, 2009)

I meet up with a few people at co-op (EBC) when I first moved here. And I found this frame and fork hanging in the back. I didn't grab it at first, but once I looked at it I knew I had to build it up and see if it fit me. First it was built up at a fixed gear because of the lack of a hanger. But once I found a adapter I put some gears on it. 

I'll try to get to pedalhead and hardcore this week and see what info I can find out. Again thanks for the help with this.


----------



## jhkendal (Apr 6, 2010)

*Proctor*

I raced for Brad Proctor. He sponsored a small group of us. I had a sweet 753 set up for the road and and it was a wonderful crit bike. We also had an experimental TT bike. 

He eventually had a falling out with Bob Townsend. Shame.


----------



## Phil40soon (Jan 15, 2005)

*great picture*

Is that the Glenmore velodrome in Calgary? I was not into riding track when I lived there, missed out on a fun opportunity. I am very lucky to have an outdoor velodrome about 5 minutes from my house now.

As for my Proctor Townsend, it's a keeper. I don't ride it a whole lot in its current fixed configuration and sometimes I think about putting a road group set on it to give it more use.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

I agree, I'd have a hard time parting with mine. Ride it everyday to work when it's not snowing. I rebuilt it with alloy Centaur, some Vittoria Pave's, Brooks saddle/tape, and some bamboo fenders.


----------



## jhkendal (Apr 6, 2010)

That is the Argyle Velodrome. Well this thread has me on the hunt for a 753 proctor. I now ride a Cannondale Super 6 and Felt B2 but I am longing for my old road bike for leisure rides.


----------



## Neil_240 (Aug 14, 2009)

Stopped in the co-op after work and walked into some great donations. Local hand-built Proctor with campy. It was completely covered in black grime when I saw it. 531 frame and fork, 57cm sq. so it is one the edge of being too small for me. with the post just under the height limit the fit is good I just need to raise the stem a bit and maybe swap it out for a long one. The bad part is the rings or the spider is bent and the stem is frozen in the fork. I'll be hitting it with some ammonia later today. It has the angles still on the seat and head tube lugs. I think it will make a good cafe/commuter/light touring bike.










































More Photos
https://s255.photobucket.com/albums/hh124/neil240/Proctor/


----------



## Superd222 (Jul 27, 2009)

Cool - another Proctor! It's great to see one more - good luck with your project!


----------



## Dugwithdog (Nov 11, 2010)

*Proctor frame*

Just a note Jim Moulden apprenticed with Brad Proctor. When they were Proctor/Townsend frames. The serial number I believe is 721 I know when I raced a Proctor the numbering was sequential and that it represented the serial as well as the number built.

I would love to find a 54 cm 531 Reynolds frame from Proctor or Moulden and rebuild it with the knowledge that I raced one in the 80"S.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Dugwithdog said:


> Just a note Jim Moulden apprenticed with Brad Proctor. When they were Proctor/Townsend frames. The serial number I believe is 721 I know when I raced a Proctor the numbering was sequential and that it represented the serial as well as the number built.
> 
> I would love to find a 54 cm 531 Reynolds frame from Proctor or Moulden and rebuild it with the knowledge that I raced one in the 80"S.


I have a 54 Proctor in lugged 531 from about '83. Before Townsend got his name on the bike. No serial number. I torn with what to do with it. I just bought an MXL, so this thing is going to sit. I was thinking of getting it powder coated and giving it to my dad.
You are obviously from e-town?


----------



## Dugwithdog (Nov 11, 2010)

Originaly from the the big E managed Two Wheel Resource just before it turned to George's on Whyte. Still racing and riding but living in Van.


----------



## 008seconds (Nov 18, 2010)

*Proctor/Townsend frames*

Guys,,, Its freakin awesome to see that there is still Proctor lovers out there. I came about this site looking to show a buddy of mine the frames I used to work on. I was a painter for Gary Townsend, who was the master frame builder for these bikes. Just so happens to be my father-in-law. 

To recap what I've read: Moulden and Townsend did not really get along so asking about Townsend frames with Jim Moulden your always going to get a biased opinion. Bob Townsend and Brad Proctor never had a falling out, Bob bought the business from Brad and kept the name. 

About the late 90's High Country sport was sold and Bob never went back into bikes due to the market saturation of decent manufactured frames at lower prices. He does however have a son-in-law (Kim Steed) in Vancouver who has a bike shop (Steed Cycles). 

If you guys need information I can see about getting it for you as all of his frames were hand made and it wansn't until the later years that Gary started signing his frames.


----------

